# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Al Gore Interview: "It Is Not Too Late to Stop This Crisis"

## AquaticQuotient.com

Global warming's archenemy on whether he'll run for President, how you can fight climate change, whether he practices what he preaches, and yes, the beard.

More...

----------

